

Heuristics (An essay on changing the heuristic function of the A* algorithm) - weaksauce
http://theory.stanford.edu/~amitp/GameProgramming/Heuristics.html

======
elbenshira
I love Amit's page. A LOT of online tutorials on A* and other algorithms teach
wrong theory (especially on inadmissible heuristics), but Amit knows what he's
talking about.

